# Anyone in the Columbia/Charleston area?



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Just curious to see who is around. Maybe we can trade frogs and/or supplies some day.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I am in Savannah, GA and usually have a decent number of frogs and feeders available.

Kevin


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

I am in Charlotte. Not too far from columbia


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm in downtown Columbia. Currently waiting for my juvies to get to breeding age, so I don't have offspring yet.


----------



## Toxic frogs (Nov 16, 2011)

Im northeast of atlanta in suwanee, only 3 hours from columbia. If you ever plan a meet you can count me in to go. I always have supplys like monkey ladders, coco huts, some plants too. Just need to find some more folks in your area, would love to attend and meet new froggers.

Brian


----------

